# Any F1b Cockapoos out there??



## Loubylou

Hiya, just wondering if anyone has a F1b Cockapoo, mum Cockapoo dad poodle, just wondering the look, temperament, obviously it's going to be more poodle than cocker spaniel.


----------



## dmgalley

you just never know. Jake had a cockapoo mom and a cocker dad but he favors the poodle in body shape and coat. my moms dog had the same cocker dad and a cockapoo mom and she is all cocker. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mandym

This is teddy an f1b ,his mum is miley my american cockapoo,dad is a miniature poodle so some dont turn out too poodley xxx


----------



## mairi1

Oh my word.... Is Teddy not thee cutest pup EVER :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

No wonder though with Miley as his mum 

xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody

Stunning photo.


----------



## Chumphreys

Malie has a cockerpoo mum and a poodle dad.She definitely has a good mix of both in her.People can obviously tell she is a poodle mix because she is quite curly.She does have quite a spaniel shape though.Her temperament 
is brilliant,she is great with all kids and dogs.She has also been brilliant to train.Having owned neither a spaniel or poodle before,I can't really compare Malie to having more traits of one or the other.She is gorgeous though,if that helps? 
XClare


----------



## Very muddy

Hi there. Monty is a F1B with Cockapoo mum and cocker spaniel dad. he looks like a curly , black cocker spaniel but when he runs he looks a bit like a whippet!


----------



## emmelg

Love teddy, suits his name to a T...

He looks so cute and cuddly xx


----------



## RuthMill

Why have we never seen Teddy??? He's gorgeous!!


----------



## eddie1

Teddy is sooo gorgeous I could hug him all day x x


----------



## DB1

mandym said:


> this is teddy an f1b ,his mum is miley my american cockapoo,dad is a miniature poodle so some dont turn out too poodley xxx


how cute?!!


----------



## mandym

RuthMill said:


> Why have we never seen Teddy??? He's gorgeous!!


Thanks,he lives with his new owners now,i just own his mummy but was so tempted to keep him x


----------



## colpa110

Gorgeous with a capital G!!


----------



## Janev1000

Teddy is so gorgeous! If only we could have seen ALL the puppies! x


----------



## Janev1000

ps: you could look at JoJo's blog 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/my-dogs/my-puppies/

and see Honey's recent litter growing up. They are F1b's and are all different and gorgeous! x


----------



## Jedicrazy

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: OMG Teddy, i want you!!! Got be one of the most adorable Poo pups I've seen. 

I'm not surprised he's so lovely though given Miley is his Mum  .


----------



## karen pearce

Little Ziva is F1b,her mum cockapoo,dad a poodle,she is very poodley,i know we have only had her a few days,but so far she has been a little star,learning to play,and be a dog.


----------



## JoJo

Teddy is scrummy Mandy  

The F1b is one of my favourite mixes of further generation cockapoos, although I do like the idea of F2b too ... Love the wavy or curly coats


----------



## Marzi

I agree Teddy is gorgeous.
Have to say that if I do get a cockerpoop (!) then like the idea of the f1b - particularly if she happened to be as lovely as Teddy!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Marzi said:


> I agree Teddy is gorgeous.
> Have to say that if I do get a cockerpoop (!) then like the idea of the f1b - particularly if she happened to be as lovely as Teddy!


ooh sounds like Kiki might be getting a play mate :question:


----------



## Marzi

Oh so tempted... my OH who is not a dog person is totally in love with Kiki and would have another just like her tomorrow! Of course we also have nutty collie Inzi, who while totally wonderful, is also quite hard work to live with! He would not want another dog like her as he finds her hyper obsessive behaviour and over sensitive nature unrelaxing and frankly irritating. Inzi is my lovely girl and has been my awkward, difficult but wonderful son's soul mate and best friend through troubled teenage years - but she and Nigel have never bonded.
We have had 3 dogs in the past and while I am not working, but caring for my mum, my day is much more flexible - it could be the perfect time for another pup...
Somebody point me in the direction of the perfect pup - bitch please and preferably not black and white and we'll see!!!


----------

